# Which high end mobile do you wanna own/currently own??



## uppalpankaj (May 26, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just thought of starting a poll based thread on 'Which high end mobile do you wanna own in the future (ur dream mobile) or Which high end mobile do u currently own?'

Let us see which mobile is really popular among all of us and which is the one that everyone wants 2 own.

The mobile which gets the maximum no. of votes will be presumed 2 be the choice of forum members and will be adjudged as the most popular among us...



 Everyone is invited to vote….

I am starting off by casting my vote for the N82 coz this is the mobile which I wanna own in the future.

(*This poll will close after 20 days*. *Guys when u vote please do  post also in this thread to state which mobile you voted for and why )*


----------



## heartripple (May 26, 2008)

i have voted for n-82 because i have n-82 black


----------



## vilas_patil (May 26, 2008)

In my opinion, as on today, Nokia N82 occupies the top position in the list of "High end Mobiles"


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 26, 2008)

I voted for Apple iPhone coz i own one and its an awesome gadget!Not the best though


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 26, 2008)

vilas_patil said:


> In my opinion, as on today, Nokia N82 occupies the top position in the list of "High end Mobiles"



Ya it does seems so till now....


----------



## krates (May 26, 2008)

i have N73 ME but i wanna own N95 8-GIG or N82


----------



## krazzy (May 26, 2008)

Ummm... I think I'll go with iPhone.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 26, 2008)

^^

iPhone ownz!


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2008)

I am waiting to get either N73ME or if budget allows N82.
//slowly moving away from SE adda  
yeah,W810i rocks!but I want a symbian phone with all kind of IIIrd party softwares 
UIQ is not yet to reach the popularity reg this.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 26, 2008)

^^
yea W810i rocks!Why are you selling it?


----------



## Pathik (May 26, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I am waiting to get either N73ME or if budget allows N82.
> //slowly moving away from SE adda
> yeah,W810i rocks!but I want a symbian phone with all kind of IIIrd party softwares
> UIQ is not yet to reach the popularity reg this.


Tereko pehle hi bola tha. BTW w810i isnt UIQ. Nevertheless, it rocks.


----------



## sam_1710 (May 26, 2008)

i own a N95-8Gig...


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 26, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Tereko pehle hi bola tha. BTW w810i isnt UIQ. Nevertheless, it rocks.



W810i is a great mobile although not symbian.....


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 26, 2008)

I currently own a SE W660i and as far as music is concerned, it really rocks!! the HPM-70 in-earbuds are great!. For future, i would like to own an SE Xperia X1 or the IMate Ultimate 9502, A nice looking PDA with almost every feature one could think of. Look at it in this picture, sorry for the low res image 



*img528.imageshack.us/img528/5766/imateav5.th.jpg


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Tereko pehle hi bola tha. BTW w810i isnt UIQ. Nevertheless, it rocks.


Arey baba,I just thought _ki_ this mobile is enough for my use,So used for hardly a week,returned to friend .well,even it supports java and a good camera too.but I am inclined on to get a N series phone with 3MP camera 
yes,I know W810i is not UIQ. 

but I simply asked shops here,they all have a very good reputation with this model.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 26, 2008)

Nobody has voted for LG Viewty yet....No takers 4 it up till now....


----------



## Third Eye (May 26, 2008)

Proud owner of N82.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 26, 2008)

The next phone I will buy will be somewhere around September during my birthday. If Sony Ericsson G902 is out by then withing Rs 20k then I m buying it, else SE K850i.

I don't like N82's look & everything I need (yahoo Go, Opera Mini, MOrange, camera, QVGA Video recording) is there in K850i already.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 26, 2008)

Where are Macboys?Aayush,Milind,Preshit??All iPhone guys.


----------



## iatb.gourav (May 26, 2008)

k850i for me ... Really like the looks of it (Besides all the features that it offers)


----------



## ico (May 26, 2008)

W890i rocks for me...Thats what I just need and have no desire of getting anything more than that.....Getting it as soon as the summer holidays start for me...(10th...no Summer Holidays for me till 30th)...

Don't call iPhone a high end mobile......Probably its a high end mobile which can't even transfer files with Bluetooth.....But it has a damn good interface...

BTW I'll definitely get Xperia X2 after 4-5 years..........


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 26, 2008)

@Gagan-Bhai,use iPhone for 2-3 days,check out its installer and then tell me how high-end it is!


----------



## girish.g (May 26, 2008)

my vote goes for n82, but i currently own k790i which more than enough for now.


----------



## xbonez (May 26, 2008)

wud like to have LG Viewty


----------



## the.kaushik (May 26, 2008)

Owner of n95 8gb.. eagerly waiting for sweet pie n96


----------



## yogi7272 (May 27, 2008)

n82 ..  simply amazing phone ..


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

will the same slowing down of OS happens with N82 also(as in other symbian fones?)?(sorry,no flamebait,but I am a n00b with mobiles  )


----------



## Third Eye (May 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> will the same slowing down of OS happens with N82 also(as in other symbian fones?)?(sorry,no flamebait,but I am a n00b with mobiles  )



See this.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o3d0Y8loHo


----------



## dhan_shh (May 27, 2008)

"SE Xperia X1" will rule the Mobile phone world in the next round! (Samsung i900 will be the 'runner'? )

'Nokia E90' & 'HTC TyTnII' are the present Rulers.


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

^wow!what a phone!  I am waiting to see the game Xperia vs others


----------



## yogi7272 (May 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> will the same slowing down of OS happens with N82 also(as in other symbian fones?)?(sorry,no flamebait,but I am a n00b with mobiles  )



nope .. not at all .using n82 since december .. its as fast as ever ...again what can u expect from a phone which has 128mb ram with around 92mb usable ram after bootup ..


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 27, 2008)

only 1 vote for n95!!! why?? 
btw, i also like moto A1800 Ming, not launched yet in india


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 27, 2008)

At the present moment, N82 is ruling with 10 votes...Let us c which cellphone becomes the forum members choice ultimately....


----------



## vilas_patil (May 27, 2008)

@Tech.Masti : People are preferring N82 over N95 because of following reasons...
-Processing speed
-slightly better Camera output
-Candy bar (slider phone looses its sliding grips eventually)
- weight & size of the device.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2008)

My vote goes 2 N82 Black....

Btw can i play .swf file in N82


----------



## coolpcguy (May 27, 2008)

I own a P1i, & absolutely love it!


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

^that one with stylus?oh man!that is real tough na?
I always prefer a mobile which you can use comfortably with your right hand


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 27, 2008)

wow...N82 is really leading at the present moment with 13 votes....


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2008)

I really really want to own the Blackberry Bold. *www.blackberry.com/select/blackberrybold/


----------



## New (May 27, 2008)

I like to own Nokia N82(Black)


----------



## coolpcguy (May 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^that one with stylus?oh man!that is real tough na?
> I always prefer a mobile which you can use comfortably with your right hand


one with stylus, yes, I dont use the stylus at all  everything with my fingers  and the jog dial on the left hand side

ps: here's my review on it: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84143&highlight=


----------



## Night Rider (May 27, 2008)

My vote - LG Viewty


----------



## napster007 (May 27, 2008)

The SE Xperia X1 is going to make all the high end phones look like a joke!!  I would even deal drugs to get my hands on that phone


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

isnt that fone looks like a copy of iphone


----------



## neerajvohra (May 27, 2008)

dhan_shh said:


> "SE Xperia X1" will rule the Mobile phone world in the next round! (Samsung i900 will be the 'runner'? )
> 
> 'Nokia E90' & 'HTC TyTnII' are the present Rulers.


when its going to launch in india ?? and what will be the expected price ?


----------



## ico (May 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> isnt that fone looks like a copy of iphone


 Well, you can't say a copy. It is going to be a competition for the iPhone and providing a hell more features.....500mhz processor + 256MB RAM + everything you can name.......iPhone ka baap hai ye.....

Competition not only for iPhone, but for every high end fone.


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

well,how much is the estimated cost of SE XPeria? 30K?
 imo,buy a motorcycle


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 27, 2008)

Xperia would be any sony user's dream. But I choose K850i for now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 27, 2008)

30K is an overkill and who idiot would buy such a phone?
A mega Mobile Geek!


----------



## ico (May 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,how much is the estimated cost of SE XPeria? 30K?
> imo,buy a motorcycle


Khareedne waale toh khareedenge hi.........

Atleast it won't be overpriced like that iPhone (28K in India) and it surely will **deserve** the price of ~30K...

By 28K, I mean the price of iPhone when it will officially be launched in India by Vodafone & Airtel....Not the price of those unlocked ones



Sunny1211993 said:


> 30K is an overkill and who idiot would buy such a phone?
> A mega Mobile Geek!


Pehle tu uska White paper dekh (Technology News mein) fir bol.....


----------



## the.kaushik (May 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> will the same slowing down of OS happens with N82 also(as in other symbian fones?)?(sorry,no flamebait,but I am a n00b with mobiles  )



Ya its true with symbian but with n95 8gb and n82 because of the 128mb ram slow is out of question! I am using n95 8gb and install and multitax lot and lots of apps put it never become slow


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

Can I ask here one small question?should I check the box manufacturing month while purchasing N73M?Is there anything which I need to consider?


----------



## ico (May 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Can I ask here one small question?should I check the box manufacturing month while purchasing N73M?Is there anything which I need to consider?


After purchasing, tell us the Firmware version by typing **#0000#* and if you've Nokia PC Suite (Its Windows only , you'll get it on the CD), you can upgrade it there if its not the latest.....


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

^well,what I want to know is,IS there any hardware changes with newer boxes  ?? currently reading mouthshut reg experience with N73M  
*www.mouthshut.com/review/Nokia_N73M-142790-1.html


----------



## ico (May 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^well,what I want to know is,IS there any hardware changes with newer boxes  ?? currently reading mouthshut reg experience with N73M
> *www.mouthshut.com/review/Nokia_N73M-142790-1.html


No....There aren't any hardware changes. Only change is in the firmwares. The older firmware didn't have A2DP (Bluetooth Stereo), but the newer ones have it and the latest firmware has also sorted out its problem of being slow. But its still slow if we compare it with SE mobiles...

Anyways, that review is crap. N73M is a good fone.


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

^thanks for that  .mission finalized.=> N73ME.I want a fone where I should not have to wipe the glass protector of the camera to take a shot(SE fones). Nokia's packaging is gr8!it protects the camera and all perfectly


----------



## swordfish (May 27, 2008)

currently i own HTC touch.. and looking forward to HTC diamond...


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 28, 2008)

N82 seems 2 b the forum members choice till now....N82 is right on top

N82 - 15 votes, K850i - 5 votes, iphone - 5, N95 - 3, Viewty - 2

Guys keep voting on this forum and posting ur comments about the phones in particular...


----------



## napster007 (May 28, 2008)

does Anyone over here know the release date of Xperia in india?


----------



## krates (May 28, 2008)

i will surely buy xperia if it is priced at 30k next year agar 10th mein ache number aa gaye ton and nokia ne koi acha competitor launch nahi kiya ton


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 28, 2008)

Iphone here too.Awesome piece of hardware save for the lack of bluetooth & 3G feature.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 29, 2008)

come on guys keep voting and posting on this thread so that v can come to a conclusion as to which is the most popular phone.............


----------



## hellgate (May 30, 2008)

using 3 fones currently 
1>Samsung SGH-i710
2>LG Viewty
3>Nokia 5300

had a N95 8GB but hav sold it off already was pissed off with its os probs.
shall buy the Xperia X1 and N96 as and when they become available.


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2008)

K850i =needs more time to have its firmware mature?


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 30, 2008)

When will the xperia be launched?? Any official date and what will be its price....


----------



## magneticme200 (May 30, 2008)

N95 8GB..!!
nthn beats this machine.!


----------



## krazzy (May 30, 2008)

hellgate said:


> using 3 fones currently
> 1>Samsung SGH-i710
> 2>LG Viewty
> 3>Nokia 5300
> ...



So how much did you sell you N95 8GB for finally?


----------



## hellgate (May 30, 2008)

^^^  for 23k.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 30, 2008)

^^^gud price..i expect to get around 13-14k..evn 15k.. for my k850..resale value of SE is high in kolkata..


----------



## m-jeri (May 30, 2008)

^^^....

its like that evrywhre.........


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 30, 2008)

I own the BB Curve 8300 !  So my vote for others !


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 30, 2008)

guys when is the xperia being launched....Any idea...Expected starting price...


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 30, 2008)

Xperia will launch in end august or early september..price likely to be around 31k at start..


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 30, 2008)

@amd - Thanks for the info....


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 1, 2008)

Come on guys...Keep voting..


----------



## praka123 (Jun 1, 2008)

If you had included SE K810i as high-end,then count me in  Just got the bloody thing brand new


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 1, 2008)

@praka - Many many congratulations...But yaar K810i is not in the high end category...

N82 is right on the top spot with 18 votes currently...


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jun 3, 2008)

I own a SE P1i

would love to own a Xperia X1  **drool** wonder why its not in the poll


----------



## clubJWP (Jun 3, 2008)

i have been hearinf a lot of good things about LG viewty.
i have nokia N95 with me, i am a satisfied customer but i have been hearing alot of good things about Viewty

JWP
--------------
Advertise on social mediums such as forums, blogs and other types. Build quality links and get instant referral traffic at low price.  									*www.widecircles.com


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 3, 2008)

For me its gonna be:


E90
N95 8GB
Currently I've Nokia 5200 and E51


----------



## rksingh (Jun 4, 2008)

Currently I have N73 me.


----------



## sting (Jun 4, 2008)

1. HP ipaq 510 ( small good looking , windows, damn good call history.....and yeah i didn't see anyone using this fone  )
2. Apple iphone

ho yeah i own a i-mate JAQ too..  

waiting for the X1


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 23, 2008)

Nokia N82 has won in the end with the highest no. of votes, 18 to be precise, iphone is on 2nd with 10 votes and K850 on the 3rd spot with 8 votes....

*So, N82 is clearly the choice of all forum members and wins here..It is the most popular phone according to the poll results.... * 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sorry, the poll closed on 14th but could not post on this thread as I was out of station...


----------



## hellgate (Jun 23, 2008)

Added another fone to my list:

N82 Black


----------



## New (Jun 23, 2008)

N 82 Black-great phone..


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 26, 2008)

HTC shift


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 26, 2008)

N95 is out of budget.. So would in with n82 or w850i..


----------



## Power UP (Jun 26, 2008)

Currently own N82 Black & N73 me


----------



## k6153r (Jun 26, 2008)

I would like N96.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 26, 2008)

onto n82 black now with 8gb card..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 26, 2008)

C905 anytime. 

Beware, the king is coming.


----------



## gdatuk (Jun 26, 2008)

N95 8Gig


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2008)

now i want to own N96


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2008)

iPhone! Best phone ever!


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 26, 2008)

Can N82 users tell that how does the N82 perform with 8 GB card... I mean does it slow in operation??


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Jun 27, 2008)

Nokia E90..THE COMMUNICATOR...Only phone in Nokia stable that I love..


----------



## napster007 (Jun 27, 2008)

goobimama said:


> iPhone! Best phone ever!



That is an overstatement. Not to mention totally biased. No phone is ...as u said "THE BEST EVER".....and no offence dude but....... iphone dosen't even come close. Its for ppl who want to throw money for style.  (i mean what kind of phone which costs abt 25k dose'nt support file transfer via bluetooth!!)


----------



## hellgate (Jun 27, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Can N82 users tell that how does the N82 perform with 8 GB card... I mean does it slow in operation??


 

N82 performs well with a 8GB card.no slow downs.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 27, 2008)

hellgate said:


> N82 performs well with a 8GB card.no slow downs.



Bro i insisted one of my friend to take n82 after all reviews.. he called me back.. He was not happy with it.. he says its slower than his old n73.. also not happy that the close shoot is bad! I dint used both of the above mobile so was confused!


Also have you filled up the total memory of 8gb and checked! 

Anyways i checked with n95 8gb it slows a bit after 3-4 days...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 27, 2008)

@hellgate-i guess he meant the performance when the 8gb card is full.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 27, 2008)

currently own a N73 ME brought on last saturday evening.it is one good fone!.


I would like to own N96. also seriously considering N810(for Linux!) .


----------



## mahesh (Jun 27, 2008)

My phone is not a high end mobile.........

but i like nokia 6233


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 27, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> @hellgate-i guess he meant the performance when the 8gb card is full.



Ya I wanted 2 know this that how does N82 perform with the 8 GB card partially or wholly full...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 27, 2008)

@praka-n810 is a tablet pc not a phone. Better buy a viao for that price.


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2008)

My next phone will definitely be Xperia X2 or some good Android phone..... That will be after 3-4 years.....


----------



## krates (Jun 27, 2008)

koi acha phone aa jaaye agle saal tak 30k ka

that will be my second phone


----------



## praka123 (Jun 27, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> @praka-n810 is a tablet pc not a phone. Better buy a viao for that price.


then Asus EEEpc 901 ,if ever it will release on kerala


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 27, 2008)

I m liking C905...Par pata nahin performance kaisi ho gi...I will settle for the N82 now...If C905's reviews come out 2 b quite good, then I will buy it later.....

btw nokia is releasing *Nokia 7610 Supernova* in Q3 I guess...Looks really cool but wil have a 3.2 MP cam....Its too premature to comment on its performance....

See here:
 *asia.cnet.com/reviews/mobilephones/0,39051199,43682722p,00.htm?scid=nl_c_cg


----------



## hellgate (Jun 27, 2008)

the.kaushik said:


> Bro i insisted one of my friend to take n82 after all reviews.. he called me back.. He was not happy with it.. he says its slower than his old n73.. also not happy that the close shoot is bad! I dint used both of the above mobile so was confused!
> 
> 
> Also have you filled up the total memory of 8gb and checked!
> ...


 
i've filled up the 8Gb card with 7GB of data but there was no noticable lag.the only lag i face is in themes (hav over 150themes installed.).also i've all the n-gage full version games installed.

macro for me works gr8.hav posted a macro shot (shot @ night with flash onm and rest auto) in the Mobile Pic thread.


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Jun 28, 2008)

my heart is craving for....
*www.blueunplugged.com/dbimgs/Goldvish_Le_million.jpg


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 28, 2008)

Is this a mobile phone or what??


----------



## k6153r (Jun 28, 2008)

I think, atleast for those who get 5-digit income, a phone which costs lesser than the cheapest laptop would be reasonable.

So for me (as of now), a 6233 would be better than N96!
(just changed my mind now, after understanding the difficulty in earning money, FINALLY and PROPERLY)


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 28, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Ya I wanted 2 know this that how does N82 perform with the 8 GB card partially or wholly full...



no lag whatsoever even when full 8 gb is filled.. using it for past 3months  ..now moved onto black n82 ..


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 28, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> no lag whatsoever even when full 8 gb is filled.. using it for past 3months  ..now moved onto black n82 ..




Thanks yogi...This is exactly what I wanted 2 know...


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 28, 2008)

hellgate said:


> i've filled up the 8Gb card with 7GB of data but there was no noticable lag.the only lag i face is in themes (hav over 150themes installed.).also i've all the n-gage full version games installed.
> 
> macro for me works gr8.hav posted a macro shot (shot @ night with flash onm and rest auto) in the Mobile Pic thread.



Ya no question of not agreeing with you.. same here on my n95 8gb.. wandering if the mmc quality may be the factor.. i am going to my friends house next week and will check for the performance my self...

Waiting for the HTC touch Pro to launch in india! 
*www.cnet.co.uk/i/c/blg/cat/mobiles/htctouchpro.jpg


----------



## Indyan (Jun 29, 2008)

I am eyeing an n82.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 29, 2008)

the.kaushik said:


> wandering if the mmc quality may be the factor.. i am going to my friends house next week and will check for the performance my self...
> 
> Waiting for the HTC touch Pro to launch in india!


 
as far as i've experienced the quality of the mmc comes into play only when u multitask with lots of files stored in the mmc.if the transfer speed is slow then the cell naturally behaves slowly.i've felt this when i had tried a 4GB card (cheapo ones) with my N82.

wat firmware ver does ur frnds N82 hav?just try a hard format sud solve the slow prob.

I'm waiting 4 Motozine ZN12,if it ever comes out 4 real.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 29, 2008)

C905 gonna kick Z12's a$$


----------



## hellgate (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^  man do u hafta really say that all times?do u ever find me making such comments.1st lets the fones hit the market.its aint even sure that ZN12 will ever see the day of light and u hav started ur fanboy stuff.
man ur really.....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 29, 2008)

^^lol..i was just kiddin dude..u dont have to start calling me a fanboy for just a comment..gawd..

and  if it is, its just my idea..
waiting for Xperia to kich touch pro's a$$ now.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^ me too waitin 4 Xperia.will be my 1st SE fone if i buy it.

bout the fanboy part, i thought that u were serious in ur comment.hav seen lots of such comments in threads which lead no where.

i'm sorry if i hav hurt u.

'newayz i'm not gonna buy another fone b4 i get to lasy my hands on a YZF-R15.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 29, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^lol..i was just kiddin dude..u dont have to start calling me a fanboy for just a comment..gawd..
> 
> and  if it is, its just my idea..
> waiting for Xperia to kich touch pro's a$$ now.



LOL seems like you love the word a$$.. once the a$$ of ZN12 and now a$$ of touch pro.. LOL...
Anyways i too like the Xperia (My old post in this thread says that) but after i saw the specification of Htc touch pro i was surprised and eagerly waiting for the hot chick!

Try this link bro.. Two hot a$$ as you say
*www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone2=2246&idPhone1=2413


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 29, 2008)

Technically its hard to differtiate the two.The xtra 32 mb ram in the touch pro maybe a factor..but dunno, i cant get myself to trust HTC.Thy never deliver what they promise to.

Anyone interested in the Samsung Omnia??Cul specs i must say, and the UI is real fast.

@hellgate-chill man.its just a fun thread.


----------

